# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  CACI International

## jonny d

http://m.newsok.com/article/5586315

This is not a bad deal for the city. No concrete details mentioned in the article, but sounds promising.

----------


## HangryHippo

Does sound promising.  Hope it's a substantial number of jobs for OKC.

----------


## Pete

I had heard 550 jobs.

----------


## jonny d

> I had heard 550 jobs.


That would be awesome!

----------


## Pete

CACI Establishes Shared Services Center in Oklahoma
Company Expands Existing Business and Employee Population in the State

March 08, 2018 05:00 PM Eastern Standard Time
ARLINGTON, Va.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--CACI International Inc (NYSE: CACI) announced today it will be establishing a Shared Services Center (SSC) in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma with the expectation of an operational SSC by July 1, 2018. By locating its SSC in Oklahoma City, CACI will be expanding its current business and employee population in the state. Oklahoma City provides cost advantages and high-quality talent to support CACI’s business operations.

By centralizing some of its transactional business operations in one location, CACI expects to optimize the delivery of cost-effective, quality services with greater reliability and consistency across the company.

CACI President and Chief Executive Officer Ken Asbury said, “We welcome the opportunity to expand our operations in Oklahoma City. The Center will focus on delivering high-quality business support services throughout our company. The efficiencies it creates are another example of CACI investing in the employee experience and providing value to our customers. It further improves our competitiveness and our delivery of long-term shareholder value.”

CACI Chief Operating Officer John Mengucci said, “The standardization and automation of fully integrated business systems and processes will greatly benefit our company and our customers. Through new tools, the concentration of talent, and synergies at our Shared Services Center, we will increase productivity and quality services supporting the company.”

“I am excited to welcome CACI International Inc to Oklahoma City and the Oklahoma community,” said Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin. “Today’s announcement of CACI’s new operation center is one more indication that our commitment to pro-business policies is helping to attract a wide variety of jobs and businesses to the state. Oklahoma is proud to host CACI, and we look forward to a long and successful partnership with the company and its employees.”

According to Oklahoma City Mayor Mick Cornett, “We are proud to welcome CACI to our community. The economic impact of the jobs CACI is adding is significant. One of the benefits of an Oklahoma City location is our long history and commitment supporting our nation’s military and our federal operations such as the FAA, a commitment we both share with CACI in its work. The City of Oklahoma City and all of our partners look forward to working with CACI.”

CACI provides information solutions and services in support of national security missions and government transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian customers. A Fortune World’s Most Admired Company, CACI is a member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies, the Russell 2000 Index, and the S&P SmallCap600 Index. CACI’s sustained commitment to ethics and integrity defines its corporate culture and drives its success. With approximately 18,700 employees worldwide, CACI provides dynamic career opportunities for military veterans and industry professionals to support the nation’s most critical missions. Join us! www.caci.com.

There are statements made herein which do not address historical facts, and therefore could be interpreted to be forward-looking statements as that term is defined in the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. Such statements are subject to factors that could cause actual results to differ materially from anticipated results. The factors that could cause actual results to differ materially from those anticipated include, but are not limited to, the risk factors set forth in CACI’s Annual Report on Form 10-K for the fiscal year ended June 30, 2017, and other such filings that CACI makes with the Securities and Exchange Commission from time to time. Any forward-looking statements should not be unduly relied upon and only speak as of the date hereof.

----------


## Pete

They are currently in a warehouse + office space at 3700 S. MacArthur.

----------


## theanvil

Pete, do you have any idea if they are going to expand at this location on S. MacArthur or look elsewhere for office space?  An additional 500+ employees would sure help fill some of that empty office space downtown.

----------


## Pete

> Pete, do you have any idea if they are going to expand at this location on S. MacArthur or look elsewhere for office space?  An additional 500+ employees would sure help fill some of that empty office space downtown.


I believe they will find / build new space in West OKC.

----------


## Rover

This company will help any number of OKC companies grow and will attract some here as well.  That is a large part of what they do....aiding companies get govt. contracts.

----------


## Pete

On Tuesday, the Economic Development Trust will consider a resolution recommending $1.25 million in incentives for CACI International which plans to create up to 550 jobs and locate at 7725 W Reno in the OKCWorks complex, just east of Council and north of the Outlet Mall.

----------


## king183

Money to Costco, money to CACI, to Chesapeake, Continental, etc...

I'll just post this article again.




> There is little evidence that such subsidies bring sustainable economic benefit to cities. Research suggests that firms receiving incentives are statistically no more likely to generate new jobs than similar firms that don’t. 
> ...
> Public funds generate far better—and more immediate—returns when they are prioritized for smaller, Main Street-scale economic development efforts. The most cost-effective and promising path for bettering the lives of city residents begins at home, via encouraging growth from within the city by building local capacity, leveraging existing assets, and creating quality places that can attract entrepreneurs and investors

----------


## acumpton

Any idea what will happen with the companies that are already in that building?  I believe it is currently Intermedix and Weatherford.

----------


## Pete

> Any idea what will happen with the companies that are already in that building?  I believe it is currently Intermedix and Weatherford.


I don't believe it is completely full.

It's 2 million SF which is bigger than the entire Devon complex.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Money to Costco, money to CACI, to Chesapeake, Continental, etc...
> 
> I'll just post this article again.


That article is talking 'Billions' in incentives. Personally, I think 1 and a quarter million is worth the 550 jobs with a beginning salary of 57,000. Plus were talking industry diversification.  Just my opinion.

----------


## Pete

> That article is talking 'Billions' in incentives. Personally, I think 1 and a quarter million is worth the 550 jobs with a beginning salary of 57,000. Plus were talking industry diversification.  Just my opinion.


Remember, millions add up fast.

Also, those in charge of economic development always frame such deals as "spending money to make it" but the truth is they never can prove if these expenditures are even needed.  The huge percentage of new businesses and new jobs are done without any economic incentives at all, and the problem is that once you start giving this money out, lots of companies know how to ask for it.

I've said it before but when you set aside billions (and this is true just for OKC) it is money that often goes looking for a problem to solve.

And when you add up all these programs from the state, counties and cities in Oklahoma, I bet you'd find you could easily fix the budget problems and lots of the school funding issues if you just stopped this altogether or at least cut these programs way back and put the same burden of proof of need on those in economic development as anyone else going before the government and asking for millions and millions.

This always gets framed as "It's probably worth $3 million to get Costco" where the better question is "Where could we better spend that same $3 million?" (and bet that Costco would come anyway).

----------


## Bellaboo

^^^  Pete, my question is do you think that CACI would have located this center here with zero incentive ?  Yes or No ?

----------


## Pete

> ^^^  Pete, my question is do you think that CACI would have located this center here with zero incentive ?  Yes or No ?


Yes.

You really think $1.25 million over a very long term commitment would be a deciding factor?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Yes.
> 
> You really think $1.25 million over a very long term commitment would be a deciding factor?


I look at it as icing on the cake, and as stated in post # 9, if true, then it's money well spent.

----------


## Pete

> I look at it as icing on the cake, and as stated in post # 9, if true, then it's money well spent.


And what I'm saying is that is exactly the wrong way to look at it.

When all this adds up to billions and there is a very, very strong case that almost none it needs to be spent in the first place, then you have to think in terms of the cost in tax dollars at a time when the state is in economic crisis and we are on the the verge of mortgaging our entire future due to absurd education cuts; and I'm not sure that we haven't already guaranteed some very contrary economic development fallout down the road based on what has already happened.

This all comes out of the same bank and you have to think of where that money would have gone otherwise.

It's not about this $1.25 million; it's about the billions being spent in the name of economic development the need and benefit absolutely cannot be proven.  In fact, there is now a ton of evidence that this type of trickle down approach has led us to the place we are now.

----------


## Bellaboo

At times you spend money to make money, classic example is MAPS, without MAPS Devon has stated they would have gone to Houston. Our quality of life would have been the same as pre 'the lost United Airlines maintenance facility'. 

I'm not for back door crooked handouts and politics, but for money well spent. Just kind of look around, pre 1990, and I can't think of much that would make some business want to show up, other than the O & G industry.

----------


## Pete

I'm not talking about MAPS, I'm talking about corporate welfare.

BTW, MAPS was actually a tax increase to provide specific improvements.  These types of incentives come straight out of existing budgets and at the expense of many other huge needs.

----------


## Celebrator

From today's WSJ--interesting graphic about halfway down the story showing the largest tax incentive packages current and proposed around the country.  Was interested to see more Blue states than Red states in the graphic--not what I would have predicted https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-thei...nds-1521115200

----------


## gopokes88

> From today's WSJ--interesting graphic about halfway down the story showing the largest tax incentive packages current and proposed around the country.  Was interested to see more Blue states than Red states in the graphic--not what I would have predicted https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-thei...nds-1521115200


Without a national congressional ban on incentives states and cities are damned if they do, damned if they dont. 

I read the other day the state of Oklahoma forgoes 1.6 billion dollars a year in tax revenue from all the corporate welfare. That would fix every budget issue imaginable. However, last year when the legislature started talking of cutting some, Boeing came out and basically threatened to leave. Its abusive, it sucks, but its the game you have to play to win sometimes. 

Need a national ban.

----------


## king183

> Without a national congressional ban on incentives states and cities are damned if they do, damned if they dont. 
> 
> I read the other day the state of Oklahoma forgoes 1.6 billion dollars a year in tax revenue from all the corporate welfare. That would fix every budget issue imaginable. However, last year when the legislature started talking of cutting some, Boeing came out and basically threatened to leave. Its abusive, it sucks, but its the game you have to play to win sometimes. 
> 
> Need a national ban.


I remember hearing Boeing made a threat like that, too. I doubt they would actually leave, because they came here due to more than the incentives; however, if incentives are the only thing keeping them here, let them leave and let us reinvest their incentives--all incentives--in initiatives such as our education system that will be much better for us in the long term. If the incentives are all that keep them here, then the moment another state offers them something better--and right now a lot of states have that capacity over us--they'll leave and we'll have ended up just giving away millions to a billion dollar company for a short term benefit.

We are fighting a long term war with short term tactics.

----------


## gopokes88

> I remember hearing Boeing made a threat like that, too. I doubt they would actually leave, because they came here due to more than the incentives; however, if incentives are the only thing keeping them here, let them leave and let us reinvest their incentives--all incentives--in initiatives such as our education system that will be much better for us in the long term. If the incentives are all that keep them here, then the moment another state offers them something better--and right now a lot of states have that capacity over us--they'll leave and we'll have ended up just giving away millions to a billion dollar company for a short term benefit.
> 
> We are fighting a long term war with short term tactics.


You really wanna call their bluff? I wouldn’t. And an elected official for damn sure isn’t going too.

----------


## stile99

> if incentives are the only thing keeping them here, let them leave and let us reinvest their incentives--all incentives--in initiatives such as our education system.


Sounds like a plan, let's do it!  First initiative in which we should reinvest: All those people suddenly out of a job.

----------


## king183

> You really wanna call their bluff? I wouldn’t. And an elected official for damn sure isn’t going too.


I do, because I don't believe incentives are the only factor keeping them here, but if they are the only thing keeping them here, then we need to realize we're going to lose Boeing (or whatever company) anyway because some richer (or more foolish) city or state will outbid us.  Further, I believe the incentives, if invested into improving education systems or other productivity enhancing initiatives, will derive a much better long term return than paying off major corporations to temporarily stay here. 

But you're right: very few elected officials will have the courage to take the long term approach.

----------


## king183

> Sounds like a plan, let's do it!  First initiative in which we should reinvest: All those people suddenly out of a job.


If the only thing keeping people employed at these companies is our willingness to use precious, scarce tax dollars to pay a multi billion dollar corporation to employ them, then those people are already doomed--it's just a matter of when the company leaves or cuts the jobs. History repeatedly bears this out. I'd rather be spending that money to ensure our workforce and children have the proper education such that they have wider employment opportunities or could successfully start their own enterprise. Right now, we're not doing that.

----------


## soonerguru

> I do, because I don't believe incentives are the only factor keeping them here, but if they are the only thing keeping them here, then we need to realize we're going to lose Boeing (or whatever company) anyway because some richer (or more foolish) city or state will outbid us.  Further, I believe the incentives, if invested into improving education systems or other productivity enhancing initiatives, will derive a much better long term return than paying off major corporations to temporarily stay here. 
> 
> But you're right: very few elected officials will have the courage to take the long term approach.


I think you are right about this with some companies, but not Boeing. They are corporate prostitutes. Eventually, they will leave OKC, too, just like they did Wichita and so many other places. We should enjoy the affair while it lasts.

----------


## catch22

> I think you are right about this with some companies, but not Boeing. They are corporate prostitutes. Eventually, they will leave OKC, too, just like they did Wichita and so many other places. We should enjoy the affair while it lasts.


Perhaps, but that is taking a very simple look at their business. They left Wichita because of mission changes that resulted in consolidation with OKC. 




> The decision to close was made as military programs at the plant matured, came to a close or were winding down with few prospects for new work.


http://www.kansas.com/news/business/...le1153168.html

----------


## BLJR

I have the pleasure of working in this facility everyday.  There is still about 700,000 (give or take) of sq ft available for tenant expansion.  Ownership is making the inside of the building incredible.

----------


## jonny d

To me, the incentives should be given to companies that provide QUALITY jobs in this city. Which, in this case, is a no-brainer.

----------


## gopokes88

http://m.newsok.com/a-quarter-billio...3?rotator=true

Some good information in there

----------


## Pete

That article says they also considered the Washington DC area.

They will be paying their employees an average of less than $57K per year, which means most of them will be making closer to $40K.

You can barely afford a cheap apartment in the DC area for those types of wages.

----------


## warreng88

City trust to consider $1.5 million in incentives

By: Brian Brus  The Journal Record	March 19, 2018	

OKLAHOMA CITY – The Oklahoma City Economic Development Trust is expected to support nearly $1.5 million in incentives Tuesday toward the creation of 680 jobs in the city.

The largest of three projects would be $1.25 million for CACI International Inc. to build a new operations center at 7725 W. Reno Ave. If the City Council agrees with the deal, the data services company would receive the General Obligation Limited Tax, or GOLT, proceeds to develop the site in exchange for 550 jobs over five years and additional capital investment between $8 million and $11 million.

According to city staff and the Greater Oklahoma City Chamber, a deal has been in the works since January. The company chose the city for the availability of affordable real estate, cost of doing business, access to skilled personnel and a general receptiveness by city officials. CACI International, with 18,600 employees worldwide, provides information services to national security agencies in intelligence, defense and federal government sectors.

The second company considered by the trust is DuraCoatings Holdings LLC and its subsidiaries DCI Industries, 5710 NW Fourth St., and Applied Industrial Coatings, 13920 S. Meridian Ave. The trust is expected to approve $100,000 to support the company’s growth in aerospace and petroleum manufacturing and maintenance. The company now has nearly 100 employees. It would add 49 over seven years. In exchange, the company would invest about $7 million in infrastructure, equipment and facilities.

The third company is American Tissue Industries LLC, 50 N. Council Rd., which is looking for up to $125,000 to install new process equipment. The company is a wholly owned subsidiary of Solaris Paper in Buena Park, California, which has 500 employees nationwide. In exchange, the company would invest about $37 million in new equipment and facilities.

If all three of the incentive packages are approved, they would provide a total economic impact to the city of more than $420 million over three to five years. The companies promise first-year annual wages ranging from $47,000 to $57,000.

----------


## gopokes88

> That article says they also considered the Washington DC area.
> 
> *They will be paying their employees an average of less than $57K per year, which means most of them will be making closer to $40K.*
> 
> You can barely afford a cheap apartment in the DC area for those types of wages.


Rephrase this, not sure I follow.

"According to a memorandum prepared for the trust by its staff, CACI would be required to create about 550 new jobs in Oklahoma City during the next five years that would have an average wage of $56,999"

That means most will make $57k yeah?

----------


## AP

No. If it was a median of 57K, it would mean that. Mean/average is heavily affected by outliers. When marketing something like this, companies use an average to purposefully make it look like a higher number than it will be.

----------


## Pete

> Rephrase this, not sure I follow.
> 
> "According to a memorandum prepared for the trust by its staff, CACI would be required to create about 550 new jobs in Oklahoma City during the next five years that would have an average wage of $56,999"
> 
> That means most will make $57k yeah?


That is the average, meaning there are always a small percentage of management that makes quite a bit more while the majority make less.

I would bet that most the 550 make closer to 40K which equates to $20/hour.

----------


## gopokes88

> That is the average, meaning there are always a small percentage of management that makes quite a bit more while the majority make less.


In a smaller company maybe, but 550 jobs management shouldn't throw that average off too much. Would be curious what the median is.

----------


## Pete

> In a smaller company maybe, but 550 jobs management shouldn't throw that average off too much. Would be curious what the median is.


The bigger the company, the more discrepancy between the higher paid, average paid and lower paid.

Anyway, let's say most people make $50K, just for the sake of argument.  That is near poverty level in DC, which was my original point.  I almost took a job there once and turned it down due to the incredibly high cost of living.

It ranks only behind NYC, San Jose and San Francisco in regards to percentage of income as a function of cost of living.

----------


## gopokes88

> The bigger the company, the more discrepancy between the higher paid, average paid and lower paid.
> 
> Anyway, let's say most people make $50K, just for the sake of argument.  That is near poverty level in DC, which was my original point.  I almost took a job there once and turned it down due to the incredibly high cost of living.
> 
> It ranks only behind NYC, San Jose and San Francisco in regards to percentage of income as a function of cost of living.


Agreed. DC is insanity.

Some other interesting notes,

"As for Oklahoma City's shared services center, Asbury said CACI will consolidate various information technology and human resources help desks for its employees into the office, and plans to also bring its transaction processing and data analytics work here as well. Over time, the company also will move its information technology backup capabilities to Oklahoma City, too."

Long term lots of consolidation in the OKC branch, which is a good thing.

----------


## Pete

^

It also explains why most the jobs are not very high paying.  A lot of help desk and data processing.

For comparison, the new SkyWest maintenance facility near the airport will have an average salary of over $61K per year.  Even the Niagara Bottling plant will have an average salary of over $42K per year.

----------


## Bellaboo

> ^
> 
> It also explains why most the jobs are not very high paying.  A lot of help desk and *data processing.*
> 
> For comparison, the new SkyWest maintenance facility near the airport will have an average salary of over $61K per year.  Even the Niagara Bottling plant will have an average salary of over $42K per year.


If developers which I'd assume (programmers if on a mainframe), this could be on the high end of the scale. Hardly any manual data entry anymore anywhere.

----------


## Pete

I'm not talking about data entry, but more back-of-the-house data processing which is what the article seems to be describing.

Lots of servers, database management, etc.

There are reasons why the salaries are not high.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I'm not talking about data entry, but more back-of-the-house data processing which is what the article seems to be describing.
> 
> Lots of servers, database management, etc.
> 
> *There are reasons why the salaries are not high*.


I work with 40 developers (vb.net) -  The average for straight out of school is 45 K. Two years experience they are pushing 60 K. The team leads are over 80 k. My previous job for 30 years was on an IBM mainframe. My salary 10 years ago and I wasn't in management but was exempt, was over 75 k. With great benefits also.

----------


## Pete

> I work with 40 developers (vb.net) -  The average for straight out of school is 45 K. Two years experience they are pushing 60 K. The team leads are over 80 k. My previous job for 30 years was on an IBM mainframe. My salary 10 years ago and I wasn't in management but was exempt, was over 75 k. With great benefits also.


Which goes to show that most the jobs will not be of this nature, because the average is only $57K.

----------


## jonny d

So basically OKC gets screwed over again? All the negativity is killing me...

----------


## Pete

> So basically OKC gets screwed over again? All the negativity is killing me...


Great that we are getting a bunch of jobs.

I am merely raising a question of the paying millions in corporate welfare, especially when the jobs are not high-paying...  And when it seems pretty obvious they would come here even without these incentives.

----------


## gopokes88

> So basically OKC gets screwed over again? All the negativity is killing me...


I don't think screwed. 

These are pretty good jobs with pay right around the median for the metro, but as Pete pointed out maybe not as good they are advertised.

Overall 550 jobs is significant and the potential for growth is also significant. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._capita_income

----------


## gopokes88

> Great that we are getting a bunch of jobs.
> 
> I am merely raising a question of the paying millions in corporate welfare, especially when the jobs are not high-paying...  And when it seems pretty obvious they would come here even without these incentives.


You are right, but corporate welfare just isn't that black and white from a political standpoint. Why risk losing out on something, when you can spend someone else's money and secure it?

It's just not the real world to expect people to behave different. Won't change without a national ban on tax incentives.

----------


## Pete

> You are right, but corporate welfare just isn't that black and white from a political standpoint. Why risk losing out on something, when you can spend someone else's money and secure it?
> 
> It's just not the real world to expect people to behave different. Won't change without a national ban on tax incentives.


It's taxpayer money. Money spent on these types of things comes directly out the same budget that funds education, mental health, etc.

The people running these programs always use rhetoric that everyone seems to buy without questioning because nobody is presenting any other viewpoint and the local media just regurgitates their presentations without doing any research or fact-checking.  

The price I pay for being the skeptic is being labeled 'negative', 'against TIF', etc.   It's absurd because clearly there is no one more passionate about downtown development than me.

----------


## bombermwc

Someone asked about the location at OKCWorks. There are several different buildings on the campus that hold varying types of offices. The front "office" building does currently hold Intermedix and Weatherford. Zirby Interests (owns the campus and did a lot of the Westgate development, outletmall, Francix Tuttle, etc) is building out their permanent office on the 4th floor smaller space (10k ft). Intermedix is actually working on expanding their space in this building as well and would have about 3/4 of it. Weatherford continues to occupy 1/2 of the 2nd floor. Weatherford has discussed moving out to the warehouse space for a smaller footprint but has cancelled that at least twice now.

So I've actually got a question out to the bldg management on where CACI would be going. There is a large area where ATC used to have space on the east end. It's also mostly warehouse, but there's potential to develop multi-floor space there if it's done properly (cut windows, internal structure, etc). 

The campus is also working on opening their own on-site gym, cafeteria, coffee shop, etc. 

My office moved in to OKCWorks when it was mostly empty. Now just 6 years later, it's almost full. so of that 2 million square feet, there's not much left. The last campus directory i had was from 2016, and there are more companies that have moved in here since then.

----------


## gopokes88

> It's taxpayer money. Money spent on these types of things comes directly out the same budget that funds education, mental health, etc.
> 
> The people running these programs always use rhetoric that everyone seems to buy without questioning because nobody is presenting any other viewpoint and the local media just regurgitates their presentations without doing any research or fact-checking.  
> 
> The price I pay for being the skeptic is being labeled 'negative', 'against TIF', etc.   It's absurd because clearly there is no one more passionate about downtown development than me.


You're right to question it. But I also think your questioning is an exercise in futility. It isn't going to change without a national ban, which won't happen. I get that it's taxpayer money, but it's also moral hazard for a politician. It's not their personal money so why worry about it? And business' are just behaving like a business.

----------


## Pete

> You're right to question it. But I also think your questioning is an exercise in futility. It isn't going to change without a national ban, which won't happen. I get that it's taxpayer money, but it's also moral hazard for a politician. It's not their personal money so why worry about it? And business' are just behaving like a business.


I understand what you are saying but I all I do is inform and educate and have that help guide future decisions.

As it is now, almost no one understands any of this; the totality of all these programs, the impact, the that absolutely none of the billions and spending can be objectively justified.  Even the people involved don't fully understand the impacts, neither positive or negative.

I will also say that efforts in this regard have been ramping up in Oklahoma of late and I believe there is a new-found scrutiny due to our on-going budget crisis and the need to find long term solutions.  For this reason, I believe any hard facts on these programs will find an audience.

----------


## NoOkie

> Someone asked about the location at OKCWorks. There are several different buildings on the campus that hold varying types of offices. The front "office" building does currently hold Intermedix and Weatherford. Zirby Interests (owns the campus and did a lot of the Westgate development, outletmall, Francix Tuttle, etc) is building out their permanent office on the 4th floor smaller space (10k ft). Intermedix is actually working on expanding their space in this building as well and would have about 3/4 of it. Weatherford continues to occupy 1/2 of the 2nd floor. Weatherford has discussed moving out to the warehouse space for a smaller footprint but has cancelled that at least twice now.
> 
> So I've actually got a question out to the bldg management on where CACI would be going. There is a large area where ATC used to have space on the east end. It's also mostly warehouse, but there's potential to develop multi-floor space there if it's done properly (cut windows, internal structure, etc). 
> 
> The campus is also working on opening their own on-site gym, cafeteria, coffee shop, etc. 
> 
> My office moved in to OKCWorks when it was mostly empty. Now just 6 years later, it's almost full. so of that 2 million square feet, there's not much left. The last campus directory i had was from 2016, and there are more companies that have moved in here since then.


What do they have in the old factory section?  The area west of ATC was vacant as of 2 years ago.

----------


## Pete

Building permits have been filed at OKCWorks for CACI.

One is for Suite 130 for 19,181 SF; the other is for Suite 340 for 29,641 SF.

So, looks like they'll be taking just under 50K square feet.

----------


## onthestrip

> Building permits have been filed at OKCWorks for CACI.
> 
> One is for Suite 130 for 19,181 SF; the other is for Suite 340 for 29,641 SF.
> 
> So, looks like they'll be taking just under 50K square feet.


And this was for 550 jobs? Gonna be like sardines in there.

----------


## Pete

> And this was for 550 jobs? Gonna be like sardines in there.


Cubicles.

----------


## Pete

Some photos of the OKC Works complex from their website:

----------


## Rover

> And this was for 550 jobs? Gonna be like sardines in there.


Maybe it is for immediate usage and more will be added as the workforce grows to 550.  Are they opening here with a full 550 employees?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Building permits have been filed at OKCWorks for CACI.
> 
> One is for Suite 130 for* 19,181 SF; the other is for Suite 340 for 29,641 SF.*
> 
> So, looks like they'll be taking* just under 30K square feet*.


Looks like just under 50 K sq ft ?

----------


## Pete

> Looks like just under 50 K sq ft ?


Yes, sorry, typo which I have now corrected.

----------


## d-usa

Will there be shift work? If so, there won't be all 550 there at once.

----------


## catch22

> Maybe it is for immediate usage and more will be added as the workforce grows to 550.  Are they opening here with a full 550 employees?


Kind of what I am thinking. Maybe this is for the first 150-250 people, and there will be more space added later. Assuming there are no hallways, walkways, break rooms, rest rooms, or executive/manager offices, janitor closests, or lobby space, that square footage would allow each person a 9x9 cubicle.

Add in all of the previously mentioned common spaces and that would quickly shrink even further.

----------


## nomadokla

Keep in mind that Intermedix is in the process of being acquired.  Not sure how this works into the overall Oklahoma City footprint but they aren't being acquired for their people. 
https://globenewswire.com/news-relea...rporation.html




> Someone asked about the location at OKCWorks. There are several different buildings on the campus that hold varying types of offices. The front "office" building does currently hold Intermedix and Weatherford. Zirby Interests (owns the campus and did a lot of the Westgate development, outletmall, Francix Tuttle, etc) is building out their permanent office on the 4th floor smaller space (10k ft). Intermedix is actually working on expanding their space in this building as well and would have about 3/4 of it. Weatherford continues to occupy 1/2 of the 2nd floor. Weatherford has discussed moving out to the warehouse space for a smaller footprint but has cancelled that at least twice now.
> 
> So I've actually got a question out to the bldg management on where CACI would be going. There is a large area where ATC used to have space on the east end. It's also mostly warehouse, but there's potential to develop multi-floor space there if it's done properly (cut windows, internal structure, etc). 
> 
> The campus is also working on opening their own on-site gym, cafeteria, coffee shop, etc. 
> 
> My office moved in to OKCWorks when it was mostly empty. Now just 6 years later, it's almost full. so of that 2 million square feet, there's not much left. The last campus directory i had was from 2016, and there are more companies that have moved in here since then.

----------


## Pete

Sounds like all 550 will fit within 60,000 SF, which must mean there is one more 10,000 SF being readied:




> Earlier this year, CACI Inc. announced it would bring 550 employees to Oklahoma City to work in a shared service center it is creating to support its worldwide workforce that supports various national security missions involving the nation's intelligence and defense programs.
> 
> CACI will occupy about 60,000 square feet inside OKCWorks, and contractors already are working inside the complex to prepare three large spaces for its latest business arrival.


Part of an article behind the paywall of the Oklahoman.

Sounds like a massive cubicle farm.

----------


## GaryOKC6

Keep in mind that these are cyber security jobs.  Most of which are done at a computer terminal.  They are all well paying jobs too.  As for the economic development incentives, Oklahoma has to do it to be competitive.  The rest of the country is doing it so we pretty much have to as well.  There are currently over 60 companies looking at Oklahoma City alone.  One of these if it happens will be the coolest thing that us or any other state could possibly get.  (fingers crossed here)  We added over 1000 new jobs added this year and it looks like we will continue to add.  Again, these are very good jobs.  Adding these jobs may have an upfront cost but they return the revenue to the state in the long run.  

As for CACI, they are extremely community oriented and will step up as a good corporate citizen.  This is a very good catch for Oklahoma City.  QJP and SIP funds well spent.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Keep in mind that these are cyber security jobs.  Most of which are done at a computer terminal.  They are all well paying jobs too.  As for the economic development incentives, Oklahoma has to do it to be competitive.  The rest of the country is doing it so we pretty much have to as well.  There are currently over 60 companies looking at Oklahoma City alone.  *One of these if it happens will be the coolest thing that us or any other state could possibly get.  (fingers crossed here)*  We added over 1000 new jobs added this year and it looks like we will continue to add.  Again, these are very good jobs.  Adding these jobs may have an upfront cost but they return the revenue to the state in the long run.  
> 
> As for CACI, they are extremely community oriented and will step up as a good corporate citizen.  This is a very good catch for Oklahoma City.  QJP and SIP funds well spent.


Great information, Gary.

Is the bolded portion related to the possible HQ that Steve has been writing about or something else?

----------


## GaryOKC6

> Great information, Gary.
> 
> Is the bolded portion related to the possible HQ that Steve has been writing about or something else?


It is something else.

----------

